# Why would a system that gets an IP address not be able to

## Azaroth

resolve network names? I have a machine that I just built, and has dhcpcd running on it. dhcpcd is successfully retrieving an IP address, but I can't resolve any names. When I boot the machine with the install CD, it gets the SAME IP address, and can resolve names. 

I'm confused.

----------

## matja

Check that /etc/resolv.conf is being updated with the IP addresses of your DNS servers.

Both dhcpcd and dhclient should do that automatically after receiving a DHCP lease containing nameserver records...

edit: check that you're not setting the -R flag for dhcpcd anywhere, this stops dhcpcd updating /etc/resolv.confLast edited by matja on Fri Jan 19, 2007 3:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koenderoo

naming isn't controlled by dhcpcd, but by Lisa.

The live-cd has Lisa installed by default

----------

## didymos

Naming, maybe, but DNS is not naming.

----------

## Azaroth

 *matja wrote:*   

> Check that /etc/resolv.conf is being updated with the IP addresses of your DNS servers.
> 
> Both dhcpcd and dhclient should do that automatically after receiving a DHCP lease containing nameserver records...
> 
> edit: check that you're not setting the -R flag for dhcpcd anywhere, this stops dhcpcd updating /etc/resolv.conf

 

It's not. Why would that be happening? It was working yesterday, it's not working today, and I don't THINK I've changed anything since then.

----------

## didymos

What's in /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

would you care to do:

ifconfig

cat /etc/resolv.conf

route

?

----------

## Azaroth

so you folks know, I resolved this. I did a comparison between what the Livecd created in the resolv.conf and what my resolv.conf had in it.

I found the difference, and got it to work...thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

----------

## koenderoo

What was that difference then?

----------

## Azaroth

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> What was that difference then?

 

I was missing the setting that specified my hostname and domain-name.

I was set up to use DHCP, which explained why I had IP, but since I had no host name, I couldn't do any name resolution.

Or at least I think that's what was wrong.

 :Laughing: 

----------

